# Are these rough bases on these early bottles pontils?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 17, 2020)

I dug these last weekend and am confused on the bases of them. Some appear to have a rough texture, and I was wondering if that any would be an example of a polished, sand pontil, etc. I'm fairly new to this particular age of stuff and would really like some help. I'd also like a provided rough age range for each.

1. Johnson's American Anodyne Linement (Inward rolled lip)








2. Howe & Stevens Family Dyes Colors (Sloppy double collar)







3. Early med (Large bubble sloppy applied top and heavily whittled)







I'm just confused on these becusse they are not easily identifiable like an open pontil or iron pontil and are sort of different from a usual smooth base.

Thanks,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 17, 2020)

Those are all late 1860's or early 1870's and none of them are pontiled.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 17, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Those are all late 1860's or early 1870's and none of them are pontiled.


Thanks, I just wasn't entirely sure. I really need to get back to this spot.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 17, 2020)

These bases are pretty typical for bottles in the immediate post-pontil era.  I'm not sure if there's a term for them or not.  Even without pontils they're still really nice bottles!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 18, 2020)

I agree with the above responses, and would only add that your bottles appear to have been blown in post-bottom molds.  The post helped to better align the mold halves when closed during the blowing process than those blown in what is commonly referred to as hinge molds (they were all hinged) where the mold line goes straight across the bottom of the bottle.  Then you get into the keyed-bottom molds, some of which look like a post-bottom, but what looks like the post is actually integral to one of the mold halves.  Can't really tell which in 1 & 3 from the pics, but 2 seems to be blown in neither, but rather in a cup-bottom mold, but once again, hard to tell for sure without it in hand.  Hope all my drivel makes sense.


----------



## brent little (Nov 29, 2020)

Early stuff for sure. American bottles stopped using pontils about ten years prior to Canadian bottles. Ours was 1862. Your bottles are post pontiled era. Around 1860's to easrly 70's .Very cool stuff.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 29, 2020)

*Nice bottles, however they were blown. 
I think 1 & 3 are blown in post bottom molds, but Sandchip makes a keen observation about #2:  *_"but 2 seems to be blown in neither, but rather in a cup-bottom mold, but once again, hard to tell for sure without it in hand_*." 
I see no seam around the bottle at its heel to indicate a cup mold.  Conversely, I see no tell-tale hinge seams leading to the depression in the base which would indicate a post bottom mold.*


----------



## glassdigger50 (Nov 29, 2020)

1860's early 1870's. I hope you're going to go back and dig some more, with stuff that age there could be pontil bottles there.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2020)

glassdigger50 said:


> 1860's early 1870's. I hope you're going to go back and dig some more, with stuff that age there could be pontil bottles there.


Already dug most of it. Pulled some pontils...


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2020)

This too, unfortunately lip is broken off.


----------



## brent little (Dec 18, 2020)

I would think 1850's for the New York bottle. In Canada we stopped in 1862. American were about 10 years earlier. Beautiful bottles.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 14, 2021)

Too bad about the umbrella ink. Nice example of hinge mold running through bottom like sandchip referenced earlier.


----------

